# Where a good lake for pike spearing?



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

I want to try my hand at spearing, Can anyone recomend a lake im my area? Between Lansing, Brighton and Flint. Also what is the best water depth for pike? I'm just starting and appreciate any advise I can get.

Thanks


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

i like to set up between 4 and 8 feet of water. i'm not familiar with that area so can't tell you much about it. water clarity and structure will change your opinion of a good spot to a bad one in minutes. patience also is a good thing to have. ha .

have a good safe holiday.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

without giving away my hotspots i will tell you that i have taken several pike from howell lake(thompson).


----------



## KEN C (Oct 28, 2002)

I've done most of my spearing down on lake erie at the mouth of the river. In the marina's , big fish (40" plus) in erie. My experience with inland lakes is a lot of small pike, so you have to be careful with the size limit when spearing. I also have found the inland lake fish to be very aggresive, flying into the hole and slamming the decoy alot. I have speared on a few of the smaller lakes in the Pickney rec area (silver lake), with some sucess. I have one I would like to try Indian lk off of Latson rd (oak grove game area). I fished there over the summer and it has good possibilities. I was planning on giving it a try, since I live 75 miles from lk erie now. I use a 6" red and white decoy primarily, but down on erie we would use 9" and even 12" red & white. If the red and white dosen't get any action try chartruse. I also take the treble hooks off of large silver and gold spoons and vertically jig them letting it flutter down like a dying minnow. Remember the pikes eyes are up top, so keep your decoys up off the bottom. I like 4' to 8' of water and a big hole to look thru 24" wide and 5 ft long for my shanty? A water coffin to say the least, be sure to put some brush around the hole when you pull your shanty, to warn snowmobiles and people walking of the large hole. I have speared in water as shallow as 18" before with success. Good luck it is a blast when the water wolf comes flying in the hole and you get a shot at em.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Ken,

Have you tried Pike fishing at Indian? We fished it in the Summer and did pretty well. How did you do. I have heard good things, Not sure where to go in the winter though, have you herd anything


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

When we spear pike, the decoy we use is a live 12"-15" sucker--1.5lb fish. The decoy will pull in fish as big as it is and the live action seems to draw more fish.

Instead of hooking the fish use a large leather needle and thread some tip-up string through it several times. 

I would say around Springport try Duck and Narrow Lake around the public launches.


----------

